# Goodbye Gaggia........



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've come to a conclusion, I'm going for a different machine and I'm thinking of a Sage Duo Temp Pro.

The reason is my Gaggia is broke or at least the PID is, and even though I've tried to resurrect it, like Dr Frankenstein on a stormy night, when I threw the switch there was a flash, sparks flew but unlike his monster, it died.

So because of that I've been thinking and taking stock....

Considering the 18 months I've had trying to perfect my coffee making skills, which are about as good as my monster building skills i.e. it looks like a human being, it moves thinks and acts like a human being but has no soul; my coffee looks like coffee, smells like coffee but has none of the nuances of the bean. I think I need to take some of the variables out of the equation that I think are causing me grief, whilst keeping some of the aspects that are not only necessary, but still require some effort and skill as well as give me the pleasure of actually preparing it.

The Sage seem to offer a much more controlled system. It has an integrated PID and I think is more stable temperature wise, it has pre infusion and unlike the Gaggia, I don't have to fiddle with things like temp surfing or opening the steam wand at a certain time to get a certain result. I know for some that is part of the fun, but I'm finding it too hit and miss (no hits just misses actually). I will still have to get the grind right on my Brasilia, I'll have to tamp correctly weigh in and weigh out and time my extraction which I still want to do, but I just think the machine, whilst I appreciate isn't as basic as the Gaggia and not as tried and tested, will give me what I've been striving 18 months to attain, a decent tasting cup of coffee.

Plus, as has been mentioned, Lakeland give a lifetime guarantee.

If I do go down this route, I'll put my pre-Philips Gaggia up for spares and all the paraphernalia that comes with it (brass shower plate, IMS shower screen, naked portafilter, IMS basket, spare head gasket and more) and if it's wanted by someone going to the Rave day I'll bring it with me. If not for spares it may be a nice project for someone.

I don't think I'll ever reach the dizzy heights of owing Mythos class grinders and coffee machines so shiny you need sunglasses to be able to operate them, unless the lottery fairy pays me a visit. I love real coffee and could no more go back to instant than eat a slice of Mother's Pride and I think this will help me to continue to do just that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd be interested in the ims bits and brass shower plate of you decided to split them?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Also interested in showerplate and screen and the naked portafilter.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

If you go down this route I will be really interested in how you get on and your thoughts on the Duo-Temp-Pro and how it compares to the classic.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Would love the ims basket and screen, and the rancilio wand if you did mod that


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the PM's guys but I've slept on it and I've decided to give the Gaggia one more go. Partly because I hate to be beaten and I want to prove that I can get it working again, and also because in the last 18 months I have invested a lot of time, effort and money trying to give myself the best chance of reaching the elusive tasty shot, with may I add, lots of advice and encouragement from this very forum and it would therefore be wrong to just throw in the towel because of one minor set back.

I'm also going to wait until I've been on the Rave day because even though the machines producing the coffee there will be Aston Martins compared to my pimped up Mk1 Cortina, I want to watch, learn and take advice and come home and try again. If I still find it too frustrating I'll consider my options for changing.

So I've ordered yet another PID and after connecting it up before pushing the power switch, I will come on here with my amateur schematic of my wiring connections and take advise from those far more knowledgeable than me to make sure it's right.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Great news! Stick with it...

..but if you do get fed up with it I've got first dibs on the IMS bits and the brass plate


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> Thanks for the PM's guys but I've slept on it and I've decided to give the Gaggia one more go. Partly because I hate to be beaten and I want to prove that I can get it working again, and also because in the last 18 months I have invested a lot of time, effort and money trying to give myself the best chance of reaching the elusive tasty shot, with may I add, lots of advice and encouragement from this very forum and it would therefore be wrong to just throw in the towel because of one minor set back..


Good on ya, don't let an inanimate object get the best of you, even if it does have a mind of its own.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

That's the spirit don't give up on her yet. I too hate being beaten and its very satisfying when you fix something you thought was dead.

Plus you get to save some money


----------

